# Mirrorless camera for street photography



## hamlet

Hi everyone,


I am looking into buying a mirrorless camera for street photography. The main reason for this is because i want a discrete camera that won't attract attention to me when i'm shooting people on the streets, what would be a ideal camera and lens for this situation? :camera:


----------



## robbins.photo

hamlet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I am looking into buying a mirrorless camera for street photography. The main reason for this is because i want a discrete camera that won't attract attention to me when i'm shooting people on the streets, what would be a ideal camera and lens for this situation? :camera:



Perhaps something built into a hat?  Lol


----------



## hamlet

The hat would attract too much attention. I'm looking more into a specific brand that performs best in street photography.


----------



## snowbear

I don't have one, but these are supposed to be good.  The black one should blend in.
Leica Camera AG - Photography - M9 & M9-P


----------



## jaomul

Don't know the best but Olympus do a nice line of tidy micro 4/3rds cameras. I recently bought an Olympus EPL-5 which had a promotion 17mm f2.8 lens. I like it and would recommend it, however it does not have a build in viewfinder, this can be bought seperately at a cost. Some similar specced cameras have built in evfs


----------



## usayit

Any camera can be used... 

Have you put any thought into what such a camera would be like?

* Assuming not intended to replace the Nikon system?
* What focal lengths?
* Zooms or primes?
* Eye level viewfinder required? or is the rear LCD ok?
* Is compactness of both the camera and lenses important enough that a sub FF sensor ok?
* Got big hands?... seriously... some of the mirrorless cameras are so small that people with big hands don't like them.  How important are dials?
* Budget?


For me (I shoot micro 4/3rds),  Olympus E-PM2 + Olympus 12mm f/2 and Panasonic 20mm f/1.7 (or 25mm f/1.4).   E-PM# series is the smallest of the Olympus Pens.  On FF, I much like 24mm and 50mm.   So the 12mm and 20/25mm mimic that quite nicely.   The 12mm and 20mm are both quite small.   On the other hand, the E-PM# may be too small for some hands (I have small hands) and lack dials (doesn't bother me as much).   The E-PM2 specifically has the upgraded sensor that shows similar performance to my OMD E-M5.

If on a very tight budget...   refurbs are routinely via Cameta and ebay seller "pvt4545" for olympus pens.   E-PM1 was going for $119 but I just checked.. looks like they are out.

Second up for me.. would be the Fuji.  Great primes.  Great ISO performance on a APS sensor.

Don't forget to consider high P&S cameras too...   They fit a street shooters' needs quite nicely.   Sony RX100, Fuji X20, Canon PowerShot G1X, Powershot G16.


----------



## usayit

snowbear said:


> I don't have one, but these are supposed to be good.  The black one should blend in.
> Leica Camera AG - Photography - M9 & M9-P



I am a Leica shooter..  I wouldn't immediately recommend one based on only being discreet.. for street.   There is a whole lot more involved.  Its a niche product that lends its experience mostly due to shooting with a rangefinder.   An experience many love (like me) and others hate.

For the typical shooter coming from a DSLR and very much like what it has to offer in terms of shooting experience, shooting a rangefinder often will not feel natural.


----------



## hamlet

usayit said:


> Any camera can be used...
> 
> Have you put any thought into what such a camera would be like?
> 
> * Assuming not intended to replace the Nikon system?
> * What focal lengths?
> * Zooms or primes?
> * Eye level viewfinder required? or is the rear LCD ok?
> * Is compactness of both the camera and lenses important enough that a sub FF sensor ok?
> * Got big hands?... seriously... some of the mirrorless cameras are so small that people with big hands don't like them.  How important are dials?



1. Brand is not important
2. 35mm prime
3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.


----------



## hamlet

snowbear said:


> I don't have one, but these are supposed to be good.  The black one should blend in.
> Leica Camera AG - Photography - M9 & M9-P



That looks very sexy.


----------



## usayit

hamlet said:


> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.



If no concern for budget and no need interchangeable lenses @ 35mm, I would kill for a Sony RX1 (I still may get one).   It is a perfect FF + 35mm fixed lens camera.

Olympus Pens wouldn't be too good a fit unless you are ok with attaching an EVF.   If ok with EVF attachment, the E-P5 (or older E-P3) is right up your alley.  I personally wasn't happy with the 17mm f/2.8 olympus, but the 17mm f/1.8 is a good performer.  Olympus E-M5 would fit nicely and they are dropping in price paired with an Olympus 17mm f/1.8.  I'm currently shooting with the E-M5 + 12mm /f2 and quite happy. 

As I said, I also like Fuji.  So I would consider a Fuji XE-1.

another that comes to mind, is the Sony NEX 7 w/ 24mm f/1.8 prime (not out yet) but that's getting pretty pricey and outside what I know from personal experience.


Keep in mind, the Olympus and Panasonic micro 4/3rd cameras are 2x crop so the smaller image circle also lends itself to smaller lenses... often smaller than what is offered by APS systems such as the  Fuji and Sony.    On the other hand, some may feel 2x crop is too small.  I bought into the system specifically because everything (camera and lens) is less than half the weight and size of equiv APS systems.


----------



## Ron Evers

The new Panasonic GX7 is a sweet camera with a viewfinder.  

I have four M4/3 cameras 2 each Panasonic & Olympus.  I find the pancake Panasonic 14/2.5 very discrete but too wide & prefer my Sigma 17/2.8 for street shooting.  Although not highly rated, the Oly 19/2.8 pancake might suit you for street shooting.  

Link to reviews of the GX7:

https://www.google.ca/search?q=gx7+...t=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=tm12UpZl5__bBdibgJgF


----------



## hamlet

usayit said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If no concern for budget and no need interchangeable lenses @ 35mm, I would kill for a Sony RX1 (I still may get one).   It is a perfect FF + 35mm fixed lens camera.
> 
> Olympus Pens wouldn't be too good a fit unless you are ok with attaching an EVF.   If ok with EVF attachment, the E-P5 (or older E-P3) is right up your alley.  I personally wasn't happy with the 17mm f/2.8 olympus, but the 17mm f/1.8 is a good performer.  Olympus E-M5 would fit nicely and they are dropping in price paired with an Olympus 17mm f/1.8.  I'm currently shooting with the E-M5 + 12mm /f2 and quite happy.
> 
> As I said, I also like Fuji.  So I would consider a Fuji XE-1.
> 
> another that comes to mind, is the Sony NEX 7 w/ 24mm f/1.8 prime (not out yet) but that's getting pretty pricey and outside what I know from personal experience.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, the Olympus and Panasonic micro 4/3rd cameras are 2x crop so the smaller image circle also lends itself to smaller lenses... often smaller than what is offered by APS systems such as the  Fuji and Sony.    On the other hand, some may feel 2x crop is too small.  I bought into the system specifically because everything (camera and lens) is less than half the weight and size of equiv APS systems.
Click to expand...


The Sony RX1 does come with a lot of nice features and its capable of producing raw images. Very nice camera.


----------



## gsgary

An M film camera is the best for street photography its what the top Magnum shooters use

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamlet

I'll make a spreadsheet with all the suggestions. Its mainly going to come down to size. The LEICA M9 is nowhere available new where i live. The Sony RX1 is a pricey camera, but i want a camera that will last me for many years to come. The gx7 panasonic looks very functional.


----------



## hamlet

gsgary said:


> An M film camera is the best for street photography its what the top Magnum shooters use
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2



It has to be digital for me.


----------



## gsgary

hamlet said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any camera can be used...
> 
> Have you put any thought into what such a camera would be like?
> 
> * Assuming not intended to replace the Nikon system?
> * What focal lengths?
> * Zooms or primes?
> * Eye level viewfinder required? or is the rear LCD ok?
> * Is compactness of both the camera and lenses important enough that a sub FF sensor ok?
> * Got big hands?... seriously... some of the mirrorless cameras are so small that people with big hands don't like them.  How important are dials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.
Click to expand...


Fuji X pro1


----------



## Ron Evers

The GX7 is a descendant of the GF1 & is slightly smaller.  See a comparison here:

Comparing Panasonic Lumix GX7 vs. Panasonic Lumix DMC-GF1 + Lumix G 20mm/ F1.7 ASPH. Specs - 19 Reasons for the Panasonic Lumix GX7 - VERSUS

Since this is not that descriptive of what the cameras are like in hand, here is what the GF1 looks like with a 14mm pancake lens mounted.  






The E-PM1/2 mentioned by usayit are even smaller.


----------



## cosmonaut

The the issue is pocketable. There really isn't any mirrorless ones that qualify as pocketable. If money is no object then the Sony RX1 if you need cheaper the Sony RX100. The RX100 is a high end P&S and is pocketable with really nice image quality.



hamlet said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any camera can be used...
> 
> Have you put any thought into what such a camera would be like?
> 
> * Assuming not intended to replace the Nikon system?
> * What focal lengths?
> * Zooms or primes?
> * Eye level viewfinder required? or is the rear LCD ok?
> * Is compactness of both the camera and lenses important enough that a sub FF sensor ok?
> * Got big hands?... seriously... some of the mirrorless cameras are so small that people with big hands don't like them.  How important are dials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.
Click to expand...


----------



## The_Traveler

This is so backwards, worrying about the best camera for street shooting when you already have a functional camera that actually produces images and you don't know yet if street photography is your skill.

Shoot pictures, learn photography, then worry about refining your camera selection.

If I, and many others, can shoot street photography with a FF body and standard size lenses, then the camera isn't the main hurdle.
What is the hurdle is developing the eye and the skill set.

What happens if you buy all this stuff and you discover that you still don't produce decent street pictures?

This is so nuts.
Like deciding you want to buy 4 wheel drive to off-road in the mountains in the winter before you learn how to drive.


----------



## Juga

Very off topic but Lew you are a very entertaining personality here on the forum.


----------



## sashbar

hamlet said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any camera can be used...
> 
> Have you put any thought into what such a camera would be like?
> 
> * Assuming not intended to replace the Nikon system?
> * What focal lengths?
> * Zooms or primes?
> * Eye level viewfinder required? or is the rear LCD ok?
> * Is compactness of both the camera and lenses important enough that a sub FF sensor ok?
> * Got big hands?... seriously... some of the mirrorless cameras are so small that people with big hands don't like them.  How important are dials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.
Click to expand...


Ricoh GR comparative review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## Ron Evers

The_Traveler said:


> This is so backwards, worrying about the best camera for street shooting when you already have a functional camera that actually produces images and you don't know yet if street photography is your skill.
> 
> Shoot pictures, learn photography, then worry about refining your camera selection.
> 
> If I, and many others, can shoot street photography with a FF body and standard size lenses, then the camera isn't the main hurdle.
> What is the hurdle is developing the eye and the skill set.
> 
> What happens if you buy all this stuff and you discover that you still don't produce decent street pictures?
> 
> This is so nuts.
> Like deciding you want to buy 4 wheel drive to off-road in the mountains in the winter before you learn how to drive.



True Lew but far more noticeable than one with a compact camera.


----------



## usayit

cosmonaut said:


> The the issue is pocketable. There really isn't any mirrorless ones that qualify as pocketable. If money is no object then the Sony RX1 if you need cheaper the Sony RX100. The RX100 is a high end P&S and is pocketable with really nice image quality.



Street photographer needs a pocketable camera?  Leica M (film) is far from pocketable.  Heck most film cameras until the last few decades (APS) prior to digital popularity were far from pocketable.

Hence...



usayit said:


> Any camera can be used...


----------



## usayit

The_Traveler said:


> This is so backwards, worrying about the best camera for street shooting when you already have a functional camera that actually produces images and you don't know yet if street photography is your skill.
> 
> Shoot pictures, learn photography, then worry about refining your camera selection.



So true.. but then sites like these wouldn't be so popular if everyone was too busy shooting rather than talking cameras...  

Let me state this again.

Any camera can be used....


----------



## hamlet

The_Traveler said:


> This is so backwards, worrying about the best camera for street shooting when you already have a functional camera that actually produces images and you don't know yet if street photography is your skill.
> 
> Shoot pictures, learn photography, then worry about refining your camera selection.
> 
> If I, and many others, can shoot street photography with a FF body and standard size lenses, then the camera isn't the main hurdle.
> What is the hurdle is developing the eye and the skill set.
> 
> What happens if you buy all this stuff and you discover that you still don't produce decent street pictures?
> 
> This is so nuts.
> Like deciding you want to buy 4 wheel drive to off-road in the mountains in the winter before you learn how to drive.



We'll cross that bridge when we get to it.


----------



## hamlet

usayit said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so backwards, worrying about the best camera for street shooting when you already have a functional camera that actually produces images and you don't know yet if street photography is your skill.
> 
> Shoot pictures, learn photography, then worry about refining your camera selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.. but then sites like these wouldn't be so popular if everyone was too busy shooting rather than talking cameras...
> 
> Let me state this again.
> 
> Any camera can be used....
Click to expand...


Just because you can use it doesn't mean its the best suited for that situation. Everything has its time and place.


----------



## Juga

hamlet said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is so backwards, worrying about the best camera for street shooting when you already have a functional camera that actually produces images and you don't know yet if street photography is your skill.
> 
> Shoot pictures, learn photography, then worry about refining your camera selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true.. but then sites like these wouldn't be so popular if everyone was too busy shooting rather than talking cameras...
> 
> Let me state this again.
> 
> Any camera can be used....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because you can use it doesn't mean its the best suited for that situation. Everything has its time and place.
Click to expand...


You can always go with this and then NO ONE would ever know you had it.


----------



## usayit

hamlet said:


> Just because you can use it doesn't mean its the best suited for that situation. Everything has its time and place.



That's a natural response.  But its not completely true.  Your DSLR system is a versatile tool that isn't designed for a specific purpose... almost no camera is specific short of a dental camera.   Most journalists and "street" photographers these days are using a variety of cameras.  From my personal observation, I have seen DSLRs and P&S depending on the assignments.  Yes, having a discreet camera helps BUT being discreet is as much the photographer and their approach as it is the camera in hand.   

Cameras and equipment are enablers no more no less...  This means that you DON't need to buy a new camera just to get started shooting street.   Listen to Lew.  Shoot first, learn... you'll know what camera suites your needs soon enough.


But if you feel compelled, I still strongly suggest considering the Micro 4/3rds system.  Very compact systems and between Olympus and Panasonic, there are numerous camera bodies to choose from as well a lenses (both native and adapted).


----------



## hamlet

That is very impressive and very compact.


----------



## ronlane

Get google glass, I hear you can take pictures and video with that and it could be debated that it's inconspicuous.


----------



## usayit

ronlane said:


> Get google glass, I hear you can take pictures and video with that and it could be debated that it's inconspicuous.



Samsung Gear watch has a "hidden" camera on the bracelet.   Only 1.6 mp I believe.. lol


----------



## ronlane

usayit said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get google glass, I hear you can take pictures and video with that and it could be debated that it's inconspicuous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Gear watch has a "hidden" camera on the bracelet. Only 1.6 mp I believe.. lol
Click to expand...


But it's not as "hidden" when you have to pull your arm up there to snap it. Besides, google glass HAS to be good, it costs the same as a prosumer body


----------



## hamlet

How good is the bokeh on it?


----------



## ronlane

hamlet said:


> How good is the bokeh on it?



On the google glass? I have no idea.


----------



## usayit

Easy.. you just pretend that you are near sighted and need to bring the watch to your nose to read the time.....


----------



## hamlet

usayit said:


> Easy.. you just pretend that you are near sighted and need to bring the watch to your nose to read the time.....



Its funny that you say that, because i am near sighted. When i forget my monocle on days and take pictures on the streets of people or things, i notice funny expressions or details when i zoom in in lightroom. It is comical to say the least and i never tire of it.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

If you are really set on going mirrorless for your street shooting, the Lumix GF-1 would be a good choice, as Ron mentioned.  I own one and I shoot a lot of street stuff.  I purchased mine when they first came out and mounted the Panny 20 1.7 on it.  I then switched to the PL 25 1.4 lens.  I also use the 14mm for wider shots.  Even though the auxiliary EVF leaves a lot to be desired, I use it.

Lew is right that you can shoot street with just about any type of camera.  It is developing an eye for it that is crucial.  An added bonus of going with the GF-1 is that they can be found for next to nothing on the used market.  That way, if you discover this type of shooting is not to your taste, you are not out that much money on the system.

Good luck to you.


----------



## gsgary

Rick Waldroup said:


> If you are really set on going mirrorless for your street shooting, the Lumix GF-1 would be a good choice, as Ron mentioned.  I own one and I shoot a lot of street stuff.  I purchased mine when they first came out and mounted the Panny 20 1.7 on it.  I then switched to the PL 25 1.4 lens.  I also use the 14mm for wider shots.  Even though the auxiliary EVF leaves a lot to be desired, I use it.
> 
> Lew is right that you can shoot street with just about any type of camera.  It is developing an eye for it that is crucial.  An added bonus of going with the GF-1 is that they can be found for next to nothing on the used market.  That way, if you discover this type of shooting is not to your taste, you are not out that much money on the system.
> 
> Good luck to you.



Only trouble with that camera is no viewfinder, you have to pay extra and they are not cheap, i would not recommend a camera without a viewfinder


----------



## ranuy

Have you got the advice of Sony A7,full-frame mirrorless camera, review here


----------



## Rick Waldroup

gsgary said:


> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are really set on going mirrorless for your street shooting, the Lumix GF-1 would be a good choice, as Ron mentioned.  I own one and I shoot a lot of street stuff.  I purchased mine when they first came out and mounted the Panny 20 1.7 on it.  I then switched to the PL 25 1.4 lens.  I also use the 14mm for wider shots.  Even though the auxiliary EVF leaves a lot to be desired, I use it.
> 
> Lew is right that you can shoot street with just about any type of camera.  It is developing an eye for it that is crucial.  An added bonus of going with the GF-1 is that they can be found for next to nothing on the used market.  That way, if you discover this type of shooting is not to your taste, you are not out that much money on the system.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only trouble with that camera is no viewfinder, you have to pay extra and they are not cheap, i would not recommend a camera without a viewfinder
Click to expand...


I agree, to an extent.  I have owned a couple of different Panasonic cameras- the GF-1 and the GX-1 and I used viewfinders on both of them.  I am too old and too set in my ways not to use viewfinders.:er:

However, a photographer I really admire, Mitch Alland, found that he much preferred shooting without a viewfinder on these types of cameras.  He shot almost an entire project, _Bangkok Hysteria, _with a Ricoh GRDII by using the screen instead of the separate viewfinder he purchased for the camera.  He described in detail how he experimented with it and found it quite liberating to shoot like that.  So, having read that, one day I decided to give it a try.  I headed out to downtown Dallas for a bit of street shooting and left behind the EVF for my GF-1.  I shot all day by just using the screen.  Well, I did not like it at all.  I have never tried that again.  

I looked on ebay and found several GF-1's with kit lenses and EVF's for around 400.00-500.00.  Still not a bad deal.  If you look for just bodies only, you can easily find them in the 150.00-200.00 range.


----------



## usayit

hamlet said:


> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.



Just pointing out....   It seems the viewfinder is pretty important to the OP.

Several years ago, it was between the E-PL1 and GF-1.  I went to the store and compared both with their viewfinders.  I chose the E-PL1 simply because the viewfinder for the GF-1 was pretty lacking from my point of view.  Its a pretty big difference especially when compared side-by-side.   I use the EVF frequently so I figure I should buy a good one.


----------



## gsgary

Rick Waldroup said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick Waldroup said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are really set on going mirrorless for your street shooting, the Lumix GF-1 would be a good choice, as Ron mentioned.  I own one and I shoot a lot of street stuff.  I purchased mine when they first came out and mounted the Panny 20 1.7 on it.  I then switched to the PL 25 1.4 lens.  I also use the 14mm for wider shots.  Even though the auxiliary EVF leaves a lot to be desired, I use it.
> 
> Lew is right that you can shoot street with just about any type of camera.  It is developing an eye for it that is crucial.  An added bonus of going with the GF-1 is that they can be found for next to nothing on the used market.  That way, if you discover this type of shooting is not to your taste, you are not out that much money on the system.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only trouble with that camera is no viewfinder, you have to pay extra and they are not cheap, i would not recommend a camera without a viewfinder
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, to an extent.  I have owned a couple of different Panasonic cameras- the GF-1 and the GX-1 and I used viewfinders on both of them.  I am too old and too set in my ways not to use viewfinders.:er:
> 
> However, a photographer I really admire, Mitch Alland, found that he much preferred shooting without a viewfinder on these types of cameras.  He shot almost an entire project, _Bangkok Hysteria, _with a Ricoh GRDII by using the screen instead of the separate viewfinder he purchased for the camera.  He described in detail how he experimented with it and found it quite liberating to shoot like that.  So, having read that, one day I decided to give it a try.  I headed out to downtown Dallas for a bit of street shooting and left behind the EVF for my GF-1.  I shot all day by just using the screen.  Well, I did not like it at all.  I have never tried that again.
> 
> I looked on ebay and found several GF-1's with kit lenses and EVF's for around 400.00-500.00.  Still not a bad deal.  If you look for just bodies only, you can easily find them in the 150.00-200.00 range.
Click to expand...


My friend has most Leica's that have been made but still takes out his GF1 and gets fantastic results but he does fit Leica lenses to it, he is thinking of getting the new Sony because he does not like the new M as much as his M9

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DiskoJoe

hamlet said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> I am looking into buying a mirrorless camera for street photography. The main reason for this is because i want a discrete camera that won't attract attention to me when i'm shooting people on the streets, what would be a ideal camera and lens for this situation? :camera:



Get classy and get a leica, thats how the old pros do it. And who wouldnt want their picture taken with a leica?


----------



## DiskoJoe

hamlet said:


> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any camera can be used...
> 
> Have you put any thought into what such a camera would be like?
> 
> * Assuming not intended to replace the Nikon system?
> * What focal lengths?
> * Zooms or primes?
> * Eye level viewfinder required? or is the rear LCD ok?
> * Is compactness of both the camera and lenses important enough that a sub FF sensor ok?
> * Got big hands?... seriously... some of the mirrorless cameras are so small that people with big hands don't like them.  How important are dials?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.
Click to expand...


Sony RX1-r, no low pass filter. Smallest most badass compact camera on the market right now. Full Frame, 35mm f2

https://www.google.com/search?q=son...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## northenlights

i think the upcoming Panasonic Lumix DMC-GM1  should be fit. Regarding the size  with a specially designed 12-32mm f/3.5-5.6 kit lens (a Leica 15mm f/1.7  is planned for 2014) completing its micro DSLR appearance. 

http://bit.ly/1bG9YuA  i'm wondering to buy this too..​


----------



## tremaurice85

As an avid street photographer I'd say just about any camera would work for you, but its more about the "photographer" being able to be more discrete. I use either the Panasonic LX3 or Olympus XA to move about. Usually when shooting street believe it or not, a camera with less functions should force you to rely on yourself.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

Trey, I took a look at your website and you have some impressive street work there.  I envy you because you live in a street shooter's paradise- New Orleans.  I was there in May for a short visit and fell in love with the place.  

I shot an XA back in the day and I still think it is one of the greatest street cameras ever made.  The Ricoh GRD cameras remind me of the XA- very discreet, small, and easy to use.  You can't ask for much more than that.

I look forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## tremaurice85

Thanks Rick  Sadly New Orleans doesn't have many street photographers here to shoot with. I currently have a workshop planned for next month here to see if there's any interest at least in the universities lol.

The XA is to me one of the best and quickest film cameras for this type of photography hands down. I'm usually active on facebook in the street groups there and occasionally drop through here every know and then


----------



## gsgary

Street photographer of the year uses Leica http://photothisandthat.co.uk/2013/11/08/winning-image-in-ppoty-competition/ 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDFlood

I do a fair amount of street photography. I use a Leica X2 and a Fuji XE-1. I considered a Leica M... But seriously, no autofocus? No thanks. I would also consider the Sony RX1. Sensor size is important for light gathering... Bigger the better. JD


----------



## gsgary

JDFlood said:


> I do a fair amount of street photography. I use a Leica X2 and a Fuji XE-1. I considered a Leica M... But seriously, no autofocus? No thanks. I would also consider the Sony RX1. Sensor size is important for light gathering... Bigger the better. JD



No auto focus makes it quicker to shoot if you know how to do it


----------



## Ron Evers

gsgary said:


> JDFlood said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do a fair amount of street photography. I use a Leica X2 and a Fuji XE-1. I considered a Leica M... But seriously, no autofocus? No thanks. I would also consider the Sony RX1. Sensor size is important for light gathering... Bigger the better. JD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No auto focus makes it quicker to shoot if you know how to do it
Click to expand...


True!  

I used my Pany G1 & Vivitar (Cosina) 24/2.8 shooting from the hip, not using the tilt screen, so the fact I was shooting @ all was not noticed.  Camera set @ f5.6 & pre focused for 10' gave me  from about 7' to 18' in useable focus.  This is where manual lenses trump auto focus in my opinion.


----------



## Robin_Usagani

Fuji x100s maybe?  Mine will be here Monday.  Super excited.


----------



## bhop

hamlet said:


> 1. Brand is not important
> 2. 35mm prime
> 3. just viewfinder, lcd is not important to me and i wouldn't care if it wasn't on it.
> 4. compactness is a major factor, it needs to be small and discrete.
> 5. my hands are not too big, but i'll learn to manage. Dials and buttons are pretty important, i want to be able to fiddle around with my camera. Lots of options in its software are a plus too, just like a dslr.



X100s (or older x100) is what you want.

Its permanently attached lens is 35mm equivalent (f2-f/16 and sharp).  Optical viewfinder (with hybrid evf), knobs, aperture is adjusted on the lens.  With the latest update, manual focus is actually useable now.  It's compact for sure.  I use mine more than my Leica honestly.. but part of that is because I just don't have as much time for film developing/scanning as I used to.

Here's my X100 flickr set if you're interested.  I think most of my junk falls into a somewhat street-ish category... sort of anyway..
Fujifilm X100 - a set on Flickr


----------



## cosmonaut

Juga said:


> hamlet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> usayit said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true.. but then sites like these wouldn't be so popular if everyone was too busy shooting rather than talking cameras...
> 
> Let me state this again.
> 
> Any camera can be used....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just because you can use it doesn't mean its the best suited for that situation. Everything has its time and place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can always go with this and then NO ONE would ever know you had it.
> 
> View attachment 59600
Click to expand...


 If I send you mine will you custom paint it like this? Lol.


----------



## cosmonaut

With all this the E-M5 is on sale Black Friday. You would be hard pressed to find a mirrorless with better performance. As long as you keep the ISO down to 3200 and below you will be fine.


----------

